# Ex-California Officer Gets Probation in Gun-Stealing Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theksbwchannel.com*

A former Seaside police officer who admitted to taking a gun from police evidence will not serve time behind bars. 
Larry Raussa was sentenced by Judge Terrance Duncan to three years of probation and community service. 
Prosecutor Andrew Liu said he pushed for a stiffer punishment of three months in jail, along with probation and community service. 
Raussa pleaded guilty to a felony count of receiving stolen property after a he took a gun from evidence nearly 10 years ago and kept it at his house. 
But the weapon eventually made its way into the hands of his stepson, who brought it to Pacific Grove Middle School last year. Police later traced the .25-caliber gun to Raussa. 
The district attorney said the crime was Raussa's first offense. Raussa was put on leave during an investigation and resigned from his job shortly after charges were formally filed. 
Raussa was a police officer for more than 20 years, joining Seaside's force in 1993. 
Previous Story: 

July 27, 2006: Former Seaside Officer Pleads Guilty To Felony Charge 
Copyright 2006 by TheKSBWChannel.com. All rights


----------

